# The Last Saturday in April



## TroutStlkr (Aug 5, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> Catfish are quite fond of trout, ergo I like trout. You might only get two chunks of cut bait out of a blue gill, but if you get a good 10" trout, you can get at least four chunks out of it. Efficient and deadly!


Easy now Hutch, that's like using premium steelhead eggs for chum when you have a whole freezer full of stinky salmon skeins.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Blasphemy hutch! Thats just wrong man stinky ole whisker faces


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

The weather is looking pretty crappy now. Massivve temp drop from friday to saturday, plus rain.

Seriously??


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

tannhd said:


> The weather is looking pretty crappy now. Massivve temp drop from friday to saturday, plus rain.
> 
> Seriously??


Same where I am at. Temp high is mid 40's with NNE winds at 10 mph and rain/snow showers. Still won't keep me off those trout, but it does suck. I don't mind the rain or snow but keep the wind away. Weather man could be wrong I have my fingers crossed as they usually change the weather at last second any way.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I'll be somewhere Milt. Don't know where yet but I'll probably look you up at the end of the day.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Splitshot said:


> I'll be somewhere Milt. Don't know where yet but I'll probably look you up at the end of the day.


 
Ray, we'll be in our usual digs so drop by the fire will be going and beverages available.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hello, Milton....


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> Hello, Milton....


Hello Robert!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I hope all is well my friend!
Tell George I said Hi as well....


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> I hope all is well my friend!
> Tell George I said Hi as well....


It is and I will. We're still buddies and we still hang out with each other and the world is better for both. :lol:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Ahhhh, it's time for our annual family trout camp that has been going for 50 years now. The memories .... they are priceless. My Dad started taking me to the UP when I was 5 - shortly after school was out (early June). Over the years, the length of the trip has changed (gone from 2 weeks to one), the participants, the locations - but the one constant has ALWAYS been family (and of course, small stream trout).

My Dad's gone now but is always in our minds. We'll toast with some Crown Royal the first night in camp and tell stories till we hit the bag. Love you Dad.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

KalamazooKid said:


> Ahhhh, it's time for our annual family trout camp that has been going for 50 years now. The memories .... they are priceless. My Dad started taking me to the UP when I was 5 - shortly after school was out (early June). Over the years, the length of the trip has changed (gone from 2 weeks to one), the participants, the locations - but the one constant has ALWAYS been family (and of course, small stream trout).
> 
> My Dad's gone now but is always in our minds. We'll toast with some Crown Royal the first night in camp and tell stories till we hit the bag. Love you Dad.


Keep the tradition alive. Thats what its all about for me to. Remembering the ones who are no longer with us that played such big roles in our lives of fishing. I to will be doing a ceremonial toast on the river in memory of loved ones.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds nice. I'll keep the streams near you company while you are up there.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm glad to hear it Milt.
You & George don't beat those little trouties too hard & don't tell George ya got worms stashed in your vest...


Best,
RAS


Whit1 said:


> It is and I will. We're still buddies and we still hang out with each other and the world is better for both. :lol:


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Best of luck to all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

itchn2fish said:


> Best of luck to all!!!!!!!!!!!!


Same here, I am excited, it will be hard to sleep! Good luck to everyone for those going out at midnight save some for me.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty slow morning.....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

I did alright this morning started pretty slow but ended with a 20 inch brown. So between the wife and I we got 5. 4 were just 12-14 inchers for good table fare.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

The fishing was good, but the catching part left a little to be desired. I caught plenty of fish, but only one legal keeper all day long. And that was a brook trout of about 10'', which I brought home for my daughter to chow down on. 

It was pretty damn cold to start off the morning, but it warmed fairly quickly. I began the day on my favorite brookie stream, and had action right away, but nothing to get excited about. I even hiked to areas of the stream that I had never seen before, but still no decent fish to be had. Besides the one keeper. The biggest downside was when I made it back to the parking spot and noticed a red van parked next to my blazer. In years past I have only seen two other vehicles parked at this spot, ever. So it was a real shock to see I was sharing the river with another fisherman. Not a big deal, but definitely shocking...

So the next stream I headed to was one I had never fished before. I was excited to get out there and explore a new stream, but, well before I got to the parking area I noticed a couple vehicles stopped where I would be parking, and two guys were outside their trucks getting ready to head to the river. I didn't really want to try and compete and overcrowd these guys, whom were there first. So before jetting to the last stop of the day, I got out and looked the stream over a little, and added it to my list of streams that I NEED to check out later this season. Looked really promising.

My last stop pretty much mirrored how the rest of the day turned out. Caught lots of fish (all mini steelies), found lots of people, but had lots of fun being out in the woods chasing trout. And I even found a way to add a story to the have you hooked yourself thread. Had a snag with my countdown, and it turned out that it wasn't as heavily snagged as I thought it was. Well after a couple, gentle tugs and no success, I gave one good flick of the pole, and the lure came flying at my face. So I turned my head and stuck out my hand, shielding my face, and the rapala slung back and stuck me right in the palm. Two hooks, past the barb. I pulled it out with my hands, so it wasn't too bad. But I do have one nice big bruise to show off as a battle wound ........

Ohh well, it was a fun trip and I was happy to have the chance to get up there in god's country. One thing I did note that might have something to do with the lack of fish, was that there was NO bug activity what-so-ever. No skeeters, no nothing. In my experience, while fishing for brookies, if there are no bugs swarming me and trying to bite the sh** out of me the fishing usually isn't that great. Maybe its just me, anyone else ever experience this? Who knows.

Looking forward to reading of everyone else's adventures from the weekend. I'm probably done with trout for a couple weeks, as I have to save up for my UP trip later next month.... Good luck out there everyone


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

Thats one fish that in my 25 years of life I have never caught and plan on getting this year...the brook trout.


----------

